# [German NR] Carsten Matheus 2.61 Skewb Single (+3 Averages)



## CAL (May 31, 2015)

Hello here is my Skewb Single NR from the past weekend.
Also here are the three Averages of the last weekend.
[video=youtube_share;SI4hgCq9RB0]https://youtu.be/SI4hgCq9RB0[/video]


Spoiler: 4.48 Average



[video=youtube_share;o5DIBB6di-A]https://youtu.be/o5DIBB6di-A[/video]





Spoiler: 4.19 Average



Without +2 this would be a 3.81 Average
[video=youtube_share;RN92IQHKj_Y]https://youtu.be/RN92IQHKj_Y[/video]


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jun 1, 2015)

Nub
Jk, GJ!


----------



## Berd (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice finger tricks! Gj!


----------

